# Greener oil boilers and helpfull links



## elkimmeg (Jun 10, 2006)

http://www.aceee.org/consumerguide/topfurn.htm#oilfurn

http://hes.lbl.gov/hes/region/ne.html

 Burham oil boiler that reaches 87%..  Rumor has it  Burham has made an oil boiler  obtaining 90% or higher. The design is similar
 To a wood stove,where the exhaust is diverted down and further burned in a secondary burn cycle. To me,it sounds like the ever burn technology 

http://www.burnham.com/Current_Articles.cfm


----------



## begreen (Jun 10, 2006)

If one goes to a condensing oil boiler, efficiencies of up to 95% are possible. Here are listings of current energystar products:
Boilers: http://www.energystar.gov/ia/products/prod_lists/boilers_prod_list.pdf
Furnaces: http://www.energystar.gov/ia/products/prod_lists/furnaces_prod_list.pdf


----------

